# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Free map assets!

## Tiana

Future note: not everything is photo based anymore. There are some original art assets and seamless texture fills in this thread now too, just more of them are photos than original!
Assets from the first few pages in a single download:

Pixabay assets:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HUN...ew?usp=sharing

All the assets from my trip to my dad's acreage:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13ah...ew?usp=sharing

These are all made out of stock photos from Pixabay that have been released as free stock for all uses, including commercial, with no required credit. I cut them out to be appropriate to use in a map project and gave them a black shadow glow to match along with Bogie's style.

Adventuring gear pile


Hay wagon


Birdnest


Apple


Basket


Food in bowls, stew, berries, carrots, meat


Axe


Mushroom


Angel Statues

----------


## Bogie

Excellent items!!

----------


## Tiana

Thanks, here are some more free stock art assets made from stock from Pixabay released as free for all uses, commercial and noncommercial.

Book hand statue


Book and string


Metal bus shelter seat


Campfire


Carving tools for carpenter


Chili peppers or tomatoes in wooden bowl

----------


## Bogie

Nice! ! ! .

----------


## DrWho42

wow! nice!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tiana

Please enjoy these further photo based stock elements isolated from Pixabay stock, free for any use you can imagine.

Thanks, Boogie and DrWho42

Clock



Coffee on a book



Dragon statue



Egg bowl



Garden or magic circle



Goard, pumpkin and fruit in basket

----------


## Tiana

Here are some more, same as previous (Pixabay). This won't always be the case though as I've taken several photos that I'll eventually process.
Nuts / acorns in white bowl


Mushrooms


Metal tab grate cover (apparently this is actually Coin Operated Binoculars, thanks to Bogie for identifying it)


Scalpel


Lily


Hammer


Pink flower


Leather work gloves


Leather wallet or axe handle cover


Justice statue lady


Hay bale


Revolver hat

----------


## Bogie

Those are cool elements.

However I think the one labeled "Metal Tab Grate  Cover" is actually one of these coin operated binoculars.

----------


## Tiana

Huh, interesting. I've never seen one of those before! I thought maybe it was a beverage container or a photo of something industrial. Fascinating.

----------


## Tiana

The map pieces I made from stock art for my Airship battle map, as well as a few infinitely looping land textures I had posted in another thread I decided to add here.

Captain ship steering wheel


Spools in box


Cards for game or tarot


Cigar


Consoles, machinery, navigational equipment, assorted mechanical parts



Sconce



Infinitely looping land textures

----------


## Bogie

Very nice items!

----------


## Kier

Very Nice.

----------


## Tiana

Thanks, here are some more. Stock from Pixabay free for all use with no credit cut into usable map pieces again.

Salt and pepper shaker, white


Book with lilacs


Assorted rubble


Rusted hubcaps / machinery


Pocket knife


Scale


Rustic soup


Empty square basket

Old farm equipment


Colored pencils in jar



Food on plate


Pie on plate (cherry and blueberry)




Pill bottle


Flowers

----------


## Tiana

A texture I posted in another thread I decided I'd add here. Green painted waves. Came from stock artwork of some kind, I liked the wave part so I turned it into an infinitely loopable wave fill.


Also here's a table with some saws on it.

----------


## Tiana

This asset is a bit sad. I am releasing it as free stock for your maps. Credit is unnecessary. I am satisfied if someone sneaks my cat into a map. This photo was taken by me, of my cat Duncan, on his last night alive. I had snapped several photos anticipating his death today, and intentionally took a top-down so he could be turned into an asset.

I got him from the Humane Society. He had been there for 6 months, passed up for younger playful cats who "showed well". He did not show well, though the staff clearly knew he was kind at heart, and had made a YouTube video of him I later discovered and had labelled him "secret admirer". Of course I'm sad he kept being passed up but I think he was waiting for me to get over my dislike of cats. I just had a mouse and depression problem, so, y'know. He didn't catch any of those mice, by the way. He was originally named Boots but as he did not respond to his name anyway. I renamed him when I adopted him at the senior age of 9-10. I chose to adopt an old cat with the expectation that I would get to test run a cat who would die soon and I could then decide if I liked them or not. Somehow I had it in my mind cats died at like, 9-12, since I knew mostly farm cats before. (I was wrnog) So I picked a sulky fellow who hid under the Humane Society cages when we let him out. Perfect. A mouser who would sulk around my furniture and not get in my way. Hah, boy was I wrong, he turned out to be a hardcore snuggler lap cat full of more love and affection than I had realized was possible for cats. In line with his very attached nature, he got the last laugh and died in my arms one hour before he was due to go to the vet, as I assured him I would not take him in the car if he died before the appointment, and going in the car was his least favorite. It was very peaceful. He let out a big breath like he was snoring or falling asleep, and I think that was it, though I didn't realize for a few more minutes until I passed him to my best friend and she realized he was going stiff. He was 14.6, a little on the younger median side for a cat to pass, but it definitely seemed to be a death of old age/natural causes.

This October, he caught his first mouse, and then brought it inside... Over Christmas he was still hopping into chairs. Over the last couple weeks he suddenly just became old, and in the way I saw everyone in long term care pass of natural causes, declined and lost all function and motor control, until it was all he could do to breathe. I don't know the cause, but it didn't appear to be painful, just that he became more and more tired until finally, he fell asleep for good. He never went and hid from me in the corner. He was still there. He solicited cuddles and face scritches until the last night, less than 12 hours before he passed he was lying with his head in my hand, arm over my arm, guiding my finger to scratch his face until he decided he wanted to go lie back down. Freakin sweetheart. It crushes me that he's gone, even though I'm glad this is how he went rather than the vet trauma finale. Yes, I will be getting another cat(s?!?!?)

Please consider adding him to your maps to keep him alive in the collective multiverse, finally adventuring in the grass or napping in a sunbeam in some other strange place. It is in line with my brand and nature to want my cat in the co-creative multiverse, and to release this as no attribution required stock. You can sell the product you create using this asset, just not the asset itself. Duncan is free for anyone to place in their battlemap.

----------


## Wingshaw

I'm very sorry about Duncan, Tiana. As a mad cat lover myself, I have experienced the loss of cats before. I think it is particularly sad that, these majestic animals, often lose their dignity towards the end. It sounds like Duncan was able to preserve his dignity, though, which is good. I rarely use photographic assets, but if the opportunity arises, I will include this in my work.

Wingshaw

----------


## rdanhenry

Farewell, Sweet Duncan. May flights of feline angels yowl you to your rest.

Condolences, Tiana. You expect to outlive a cat, but you still miss them when they go. Bless you for taking an older cat. Animals, like humans, are much harder to get adopted when they are older.

Thank you for sharing a little bit of Duncan. I've been meaning to try out some maps to use the assets posted on CG, so I will hope to include him.

----------


## Tiana

> I'm very sorry about Duncan, Tiana. As a mad cat lover myself, I have experienced the loss of cats before. I think it is particularly sad that, these majestic animals, often lose their dignity towards the end. It sounds like Duncan was able to preserve his dignity, though, which is good. I rarely use photographic assets, but if the opportunity arises, I will include this in my work.
> 
> Wingshaw


Oh, I can't imagine you using it in your work since you're a grand illustrator and not a photobasher, but thank you for the kind words. Although speaking for myself I do totally custom illustrative work sometimes, and other times I just schluck stock together, it can be fun playing with assets when you're not trying to do something "important" but just make a fun game piece.

Indeed, he was mostly dignified, he just slowed down, it was only the last few days that he began losing control of his functions, until all he could do was fall over if I set him down, and move about a meter before exhaustedly lying back down to catch his breath. He was still crossing the house on his own power a couple days before he died. I do feel quite bad that the final night he had, while I snuggled him until I had to go to sleep, I set him down on a little memory foam mattress he often snoozed on and came upstairs to find he'd wet himself on it and it had dried on him. I should've been there to clean him up sooner but I was sleeping.  :Frown:  The only thing he ever complained about was missing his litter box as he declined... he would head there and just not quite make it. But even the very last time I picked him up, he still snuggled his head in, even though he couldn't move his limbs anymore. He was happier being there. If I'd have brought him out of the house he would have tensed up even if he didn't have the strength to hide. So he never got the final terrifying trip to the vet and just got to fall asleep in the best place in his opinion instead. He hated cars so much. He was my first cat, and the only one with the power to make me see cats for what they truly are. It sucks. I'm glad you've had the chance to love some great cats too. I'm okay but it's fried my ability to draw and I keep being randomly sad again. I can do my drudgework but the creative work is not coming out.




> Farewell, Sweet Duncan. May flights of feline angels yowl you to your rest.
> 
> Condolences, Tiana. You expect to outlive a cat, but you still miss them when they go. Bless you for taking an older cat. Animals, like humans, are much harder to get adopted when they are older.
> 
> Thank you for sharing a little bit of Duncan. I've been meaning to try out some maps to use the assets posted on CG, so I will hope to include him.


Farewell indeed.  :Frown:  A damn good cat. I'm sure he's a tiger in heaven now, fierce and huge and free. I have never heard of a cat being so well behaved so I'm kinda terrified of what cat the second will look like but hopefully his spirit will guide me to another gentle loving cat who will thrive in my quiet home. I knew I would outlive him, yes. That was never in question in my mind, what a tragedy had it been the other way. I selected an adult for that very reason and likely as not I will be adopting another adult cat... possibly today. D: I got to hold a friend's cat earlier but Ima need my cat fix again soon! I had it in my mind that I would adopt an adult or senior black cat (since I know they are the least likely to be adopted), but the way he went and immediately hid under the cage when I let him out and we had to like, try lure him out before we got in trouble for letting the cat out freely, well, that spoke to me. I was like, "this is my cat. He hates being here. He will terrify the mice."

I met a super friendly black cat on my previous visit but she shows so well I think she's already been adopted, and well, I'm more inclined to adopt a cat that doesn't show well... someone who's gonna be left behind if I don't say, "hey you hate everything about this onslaught of visitors touching and poking you, you're perfect!"

There are some contenders. My best friend has found the UGLIEST cat. It's amazing how ugly she is. It just makes me laugh thinking about how awful she looks. Like you see Duncan and you're like "aww there's a dignified old man cat" and you see this cat and you're like "OH THAT FACE o_o" and there are some sibling pairs too, we'll see.  :Smile:  If I adopted a kid it would be a non-baby as well, some kid that made me go "damnit you need a home you might as well just live with me", someone who feels like a reject. Like, all right, take me to your quiet artist in the corner with the books who doesn't think anyone wants them because they're old and not cute, I'll take that kid, I don't want a baby.

Good luck making some maps! Thanks for the kind words!

----------


## Bogie

Sorry about Duncan passing.  Your description sounds very much like the way my wife's cat passed last year.  The vet said it was congestive heart failure, it is common and not readily treatable.  I will find a map to include him in for you.

----------


## Tiana

Thanks for the kind words. Aww, my poor huge boy. That is about how big he is... ROFL... he was a long cat. Thanks for including him!  :Very Happy: 

Yes, I feel in a small way it's important to be forthright about the realities of death so that people might notice it in their own pets before it is too late. This was my first cat and I didn't notice the signs he was sick as clearly as I hoped. Very subtle before that point if he was suffering. It may very well have been congestive heart failure, it struck me as precisely how I've seen many adults die of organ failure in long term care. I might die like that. Could be way worse.

NEW CATS HAVE BEEN ACQUIRED. Her Highness Princess Leia is tiny and white and 10 years old, and just had 6 teeth removed and will need regular dental attention but is a sweetheart. She's a keeper. She can fit in my lap, unlike Duncan! This is new! Scaredy cat Harry/Chewy/Simba has got a bit of a Gandalf situation going on with his name (maybe we'll call him Gandalf), 3, is huge, gray, and VERY fluffy also, and unwilling to move from approximately a square meter of the basement. We'll see if he can adjust, if not he probably needs a one cat home. I luff him, the giant fluffball that he is but I am worried he won't adapt, and he's far more 'adoptable' than her Highness. It is extremely likely she will live with us until she dies. I will have to try get pictures, but that will be once fluffy nugget stops hiding in the most shadowy corner.

In the meantime I am trying to make cremation arrangements and acquire everything I need to make a memorial resin pendant, potentially creating an entire secondary career path for myself.

And now I feel like a jerk for only being sad, so here are a few of the assets I was making out of Pixabay free for all use no credit required stock.

Tea cup, lid, tool box, wheelbarrow, cigarette sign, wheel.

----------


## Tiana

I made two different assets for the Enclave map that might be of use to someone else. Both are made from stock art, one is a couple of pieces processed and assembled, the other is one photo, only I moved the bones so they would be a bridge (and in the map I used a rope brush on top to 'sew' them together)

Bone bridge/pile and Metal Bird Airship.

----------


## Tiana

Not photos. A lineart couple of lil trees. It'd be nice if you credit/link me if you use them but you don't have to.

What they look like in action:

----------


## Tiana

Woodworking toolbox / planes / scrapers / chisels in boxes


Wagon wheels

Wood table



This is actually an industrial wall thing but I thought it might make an interesting table or something.


Barrels


Wagons, carts and wheelbarrows


Plant on Cloth



Yellow flower

----------


## Tiana

From photos I took this time. You may use these freely in your maps without attribution (though it's nice of course, especially since I took these pictures myself).

Birch firewood and axe in wood block.

----------


## Tiana

More from the previous set, these are photos taken by me of my father's belongings around the acreage. Credit is nice, but not required, use for any map you like.

Fire in coals


Cow pie poop dung with tire track


Coffee pot, purcolator, goes in fire



Tin cooking pot, battered


Wood and pallet


Worn shiny leather stool


Temperature gauge


Boot cleaning brush


Shovel:


Buckets, dirty:

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for sharing, very nice.

----------


## Tiana

Thanks Bogie, glad you like.

More of the photos I took.

White bin


Plank on rock seat


Burning logs


Rock


Rusty propane tanks


Glass bowl on grass and pebbles


Boards


A chair my brother made


Stump


Coffee cup

----------


## Hermit

These are great! Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Tiana

Thanks, Hermit, hopefully a couple of those will be useful to you!

This is the last of my set I made from my own photoset (I mostly took these the same day and processed them the same but different day, and just spread out the posting) so that'll be it for these for a while (although I still don't think I fully got through posting the ones I made from Picabay stock, I made a lot, it takes a while to upload and all though)

Same terms apply.

Fish tacos


Hand Bell


Sewing machine table


Cast iron pot and iron valve tank (this one's really in the sun though so it's probably a bit less useful)


An angel statue I made when I was a kid, on the rock and off the rock, with a bit of leafy debris on it. I'm pleased with this one, I think it's much more broadly useful. Let's be honest: the part that I "made" was gluing a premade statue to a rock. >_>

----------


## Tiana

Apples, avocado, chili (fruit and vegetable)


Coffee or dark drink in black bowl or cup


Mortar and pestle

----------


## Kier

Nice assortment.

 Its funny how something as simple as a "Coffee or dark drink in black bowl or cup" can be so awesome. I couldn't fake that if I tried. It just looks like dark liquid. Scrying pool or something similar. Bad magic.

----------


## Tiana

Yeah, I didn't want to make people feel like it had to be coffee, so I got it in the bowl with no handle for use for dark magical rituals, etc. I figured it was more flexible than another cup with handle. I'm pretty sure there are traditional coffee cups. This could be anything, as long as it's a bowl of dark liquid!

----------


## Bogie

Nice Tiana, Thanks!

----------


## Tiana

I found a free tree generator https://www.cgchan.com/cantree but it doesn't make battlemap style top-down trees, just side-views, so I converted a bunch of renders into battlemap usable topdown trees. It has a very generous terms of service allowing the generator itself to be modified and redistributed, so certainly sharing some trees is permissible. Use it to make your own trees (you can upload bark, leaves, and flowers), just open it up in a raster editing program and repeat the piece you generated a few times to fill in the round and erase any weird bits. Or steal these ones.

----------


## Kier

Very Cool! Nice variety there.

----------


## Bogie

Lots of different trees!!

----------


## Tiana

These are all photos by me, created battlemap assets by me, please feel free to use them for anything but don't resell the assets themselves. You can sell a map with these assets involved though.

Thanks, Bogie and Kier.

Plants, chives/green onion/grass, weeds:


Bean plant sprouts in pots:


Cats: (for those of you who wanted a continuation of the cat saga, here are Princess Leia and Harry... she's 10, he's 3, they do not get along very well yet! They mostly live apart)


Stumps:


Picnic benches and matching loose benches or long tables or shelves



Sausages:


A camp cooking fire:

----------


## Kier

Lots of good stuff there. The first cat I thought was a statue, lol. Love weeds and the stumps also.

----------


## Tiana

> Lots of good stuff there. The first cat I thought was a statue, lol. Love weeds and the stumps also.


Thanks, glad you like them, feel free to make variants of the stumps and weeds, I just got lazy, someone else is certainly welcome to make variations without the eye rock in the stump (really you could put anything in the stump hole or leave it empty), or combinations of stumps. I always feel like there aren't enough stumps and weeds, which are nice to dress up a map but really mundane. Good idea on the cat being a statue, it's a good pose for that.

Princess Leia as a rock statue:



Also, I don't know if anyone will WANT it, but I made a looping ribbon brush of the final stump's bark so you can draw any shape of stump and then fill it in, for Clip Studio Paint, let me know if you do.

----------


## Bogie

Really like the stumps!

----------


## Tiana

Just one asset. Tis another cat.

My client, David, was inspired by my cat battlemap icons and sent me a picture of Lucy, the approximately fifteen year old lazy fluff who likes marmite and sunshine. I promptly turned her into a battlemap asset free of charge for David to forever include in games. David does not wish to deprive the world of Lucy's cute fluffiness, and so she is being released with David's permission as a battlemap asset for all gamers and cartographers to potentially enjoy free of charge in your games and maps.

----------


## Kier

Another cat. Who doesnt love kitties? You did a really nice job of cutting free from background. Hair is sooo hard to do.

----------


## Tiana

Thanks, Kier. Trick of the eye, it's messy in the large version. Cut it then shrink it. For some parts I took a smudge brush right to the edge of the fur.

Now I don't know why anyone besides me would WANT it but here's the spirit corpse marsh hands asset. obviously not a photo, I drew this one in cartoon style and turned it into a Clip Studio Paint brush.

----------


## Tiana

Forest ground moss weeds decay nature texture fill pngs.


I made a new brush set for Clip Studio Paint. Well... part of a new brush set, there's more than just these in it, but I was testing them and figured I'd make a few png versions with that brush for the guild to use as Battlemap fill... not a ton of moss and a lot of it looks a bit awkward... this could also be used for realistic topography trees at a larger scale map, or more likely, as foliage dressing in a battlemap scale map. I don't have a storefront for brushes yet but I hit on something real good with this pack and I think if I add a few more versions it might be worth turning into a paid map and glitch art brush set. Enjoy the demo versions freely of course.

----------


## Bogie

That's cool!

----------


## Kier

Great. Overlays and fillers always needed.

----------


## Tiana

Thanks, Bogie and Kier... good news, more things will be coming once I have the time to process my next photoset of assorted weeds, odds and ends... I grabbed several interesting photos today.  :Smile:  I sure hear you that overlays and filler is always needed.

----------


## Tiana

I was reminded I had some vines suitable for a pumpkin patch that I drew a year or so back. I never attached them all because the set is just so large and it's just so tedious uploading them one at a time... there's many more pieces and even other color variations... I dunno, maybe I'll put it up for sale as a pack sometime, maybe not because it's a bit crumby looking now, but here's the vines and a few leaves, maybe they'll be useful for someone's Halloween Map.

----------


## Tiana

Transparent shaded HP hearts! They contain only the black shading so you can colorize them to your needs. Make them any color you'd like by placing them on a color background and masking out the surroundings! Set the layer mode or clip a layer mask to the black to change its color to be appropriate for your shading. Made on request in the DM's Guild and released here free for all.

----------


## Tiana

Hiya mappin fam, here's a dump of some tree / shrub / bushy things I made in summer and fall coloration free for your maps.

----------


## Bogie

Looks good , Thanks!

----------


## Tiana

New to this thread? Save some time! Here's zip files containing a bunch of my assets from the first part of the thread.

Pixabay assets:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HUN...ew?usp=sharing

All the assets from my trip to my dad's acreage:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13ah...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Kier

Those shrub, bush thingys are awesome.

----------


## Tiana

They really are, I tested them out on my most recent map. I haven't found a good way to add branches to it yet though. I really need to make a branch brush. I know how to do it, and someday, I have got to package up all these seriously useful brushes... anyway, I feel the same way so I have diversified the set.

I wanted slightly more intentional garden fill and trimmed shrubbery this time, such as one might decorate a yard with.  :Smile:  It's all the same brush, though, it's just very flexible in its possibilities for making plantlife I find, as long as you have a tablet with the tilt and speed sensitivities. Since I expect that's not everyone, hence I am continuing to make premades with it. Also convenient for me...

----------


## Tiana

Some more stock pieces, made to use in Bogie's Pyramid Circus. Except for the cows. I just incidentally happened to make them and added them to this stock dump.

I made the canvases, easel, and curtain / curtain rods myself and am releasing them under my typical lackadaisical terms. Paint and pastels from Pixabay, as well as the art basket fill. Bogie made the baskets that I filled with art supplies and paint. Both of these sources use the same devil may care terms of use as I use, so credit or don't if you use it or modify in a map, entirely up to you, just don't resell the asset on its own. Feel free to make your own art on the canvas.

Incidental non-related cows


Art Room Supplies:

Canvases:


Easels:


Mirror


Curtain Rods, empty


Curtains


Filled art baskets:


Paints and pastels (the pencils and mortar and pestle seen in the baskets in the 'art studio preset' are earlier in this thread by the way)


Paint pots:


Art Studio preset:

----------


## Josiah VE

I'll be honest, the cow looks like chicken haha. Fried chicken. Both barnyard animals, close enough.  :Razz: 
I'm sure these will be useful for people!

----------


## Kier

Very Nice. Great Collection. Love the paint pots.

And a reminder I really need to get up in the air and take some photos of my horses. I have been wanting to do that for years now.

----------


## Tiana

> I'll be honest, the cow looks like chicken haha. Fried chicken. Both barnyard animals, close enough. 
> I'm sure these will be useful for people!


Thanks, fellow Winnipegger. I'm sure some will be useful though less likely for you, I don't think you do battlemaps? But if you do by all means help yourself.  :Very Happy: 

I'll be honest I just saw it in a drone stock photo that I was using to get the burnt building top texture on Bogie's map, and recognized it was a critter, not my cow, XD so maybe it is a chicken, but given the scale I'm pretty sure it's a cow or maybe a sheep that's been sheered...




> Very Nice. Great Collection. Love the paint pots.
> 
> And a reminder I really need to get up in the air and take some photos of my horses. I have been wanting to do that for years now.


That would be quite useful and something many people can't obtain! Try getting a cheap 'selfie drone' or a uh, selfie stick might do it?

I just couldn't find suitable pieces for an art room so I made them myself. The paint pot was easy, I just used an airbrush and drew 3 layers of color to shade the paint blobs and then retinted that color layer for each alternative color of paint. Since I masked it to the color shape it was easy to make several versions.

I also feel like there's a chronic lack of curtains to pick from, so after I made the initial one I wanted to use (blue) I just couldn't stop making minor variations on it. I didn't have the stamina to also pair that with the options for the rod coloration but eh if someone wants to use the alternative rod colors they can just stack them.

----------


## Josiah VE

> Thanks, fellow Winnipegger. I'm sure some will be useful though less likely for you, I don't think you do battlemaps? But if you do by all means help yourself. 
> 
> I'll be honest I just saw it in a drone stock photo that I was using to get the burnt building top texture on Bogie's map, and recognized it was a critter, not my cow, XD so maybe it is a chicken, but given the scale I'm pretty sure it's a cow or maybe a sheep that's been sheered...


Yeah, I've never ventured into the realm of battlemaps..
With the scale and some farm fields, definitely looks like a cow.

----------


## Tiana

> Yeah, I've never ventured into the realm of battlemaps..
> With the scale and some farm fields, definitely looks like a cow.


Right, but do use it however you want LOL if that's as a piece of fried chicken, well, can't stop ya.

Battlemaps are the best way to get passive map-related income but commissioners will be generally indie or hoping you'll do it for % agreements rather than willing to drop a few hundred or more on the work. If you're in between work and you want to stir some up, make a generic scene-setting battlemap, drop your URL on it, and post it in DM-centric communities as a freebie. Once you release it, it will leave your control but it may gain eyes you couldn't have found without it, since RPG players and game masters alike may share it around, and hopefully bring you some trickle of interested traffic.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> I'll be honest, the cow looks like chicken haha. Fried chicken.


Well ... let's not overdo it!  But with those bones showing, it certainly looks like they've been underfed and perhaps mistreated too!  Time to call in the ASPCA!!  What a scandal!!!

----------


## Bogie

A lot of great new assets Tiana!  Thanks!

----------


## Tiana

You're welcome, Bogie!




> Well ... let's not overdo it!  But with those bones showing, it certainly looks like they've been underfed and perhaps mistreated too!  Time to call in the ASPCA!!  What a scandal!!!


ROFL... I think Josh probably also got Chicken Delight coupons in the mail and has fried chicken on the mind. The brown version does look eerily like the drumstick on a flyer I received not a week prior.

Okay, okay, here's a robust cow so you can get your Joseph and the Technocolor Dreamcoat on. (next month's challenge: do a map related to a musical)



You could say this cow is more beefy.

Assorted seamless textures:

----------


## Tiana

A few more assorted seamless tiles, some for terrain, some for mining ore type of effect, and some floor tiles.

----------


## Bogie

I really like the Seamless gold leaf and rock tile in the first post.

The dark blue water texture in the second post is great, do you happen to have it without the rocks, just the water?

----------


## Tiana

I can't exactly make it the same because it's a render and I didn't save the lighting settings, but here's a couple waters made from the same filter without the rocks.

----------


## Tiana

Oh, it occurred to me that maybe someone else could make use of the circus ring in the future, as niche of an element as it is.


Popcorn bucket with a few outer crumbs (made from one of Bogie's baskets, though I doubt you could tell now... I also saved the empty striped basket if some one wants those, but I'm not sure if they'd be really useful?)


Carousel / Fair Grounds Tent or Table

----------


## Bogie

The water is great Thanks!

----------


## Tiana

You're welcome.

The remaining circus assets. Mostly these are tokens! Some of them are unlikely to be useful for inclusion on a map but others might be. Elephant, Lion, Dogs, and the "bar tangie" which I wasn't familiar with so I made them into large colorful striped rodents. Couple preset tables for the seer and tarot card reader. As always, anyone may use non-commercially, or use as an asset that's baked into a map you made to resell but you may not resell the asset itself. Paid DMs/streaming DMs who profit via ads and sponsorship are of course also welcome to use the tokens and assets in their games. Shoutouts are highly desirable if your use would put my name under the eyes of some people who might hire me, but of course not required if you're say, just using them in a game privately.

I also threw the map on the list, you can use it if you want in a game. Of course I have the version that might be preferable (no animals baked into cages, the pyramid is a removable topper) so contact me if you need it. That's in the Dec 2020 challenge thread associated.

----------


## Tiana

Someone on Roll20 wanted a red thread for connecting theories detective style.

----------


## eepjr24

Oh, I like that. Did you create the twisted effect? If so, is it a particular tool or technique?

- E

----------


## Tiana

I used the Brian Flyland Studios rope brush and retinted it. The technique is to make a 'ribbon brush' with a seamless loop. If you want to look at a brush set up to do this, https://www.deviantart.com/calthyech...free-854519474 this is a bark ribbon I made from one of my own photographs. Actually I think the full stump is somewhere in this thread, but it is also here so people can draw their own bark shapes.

----------


## eepjr24

> I used the Brian Flyland Studios rope brush and retinted it. The technique is to make a 'ribbon brush' with a seamless loop. If you want to look at a brush set up to do this, https://www.deviantart.com/calthyech...free-854519474 this is a bark ribbon I made from one of my own photographs. Actually I think the full stump is somewhere in this thread, but it is also here so people can draw their own bark shapes.


I went to your deviant art page, but there is no download option on the page? Tried clicking the thumbnail and also checked at feedthemultiverse.com, but I don't see it there either.

Lastly, would a ribbon brush be called something else? I can't find much on the net at all about them. Are they an image hose of some kind?

- E

----------


## Tiana

It's not on my website.

I fixed the DeviantArt download, there was an unchecked option causing it to not appear properly.

Yes, it's a 'ribbon brush' because in Clip Studio Paint you have to select the 'ribbon' option so that it doesn't just scatter the image around but repeats it on the stroke. Basically it's a form of image tube but CSP doesn't use that terminology. I don't know how to tell you how to do it in any other program.

----------


## eepjr24

> It's not on my website.
> 
> I fixed the DeviantArt download, there was an unchecked option causing it to not appear properly.
> 
> Yes, it's a 'ribbon brush' because in Clip Studio Paint you have to select the 'ribbon' option so that it doesn't just scatter the image around but repeats it on the stroke. Basically it's a form of image tube but CSP doesn't use that terminology. I don't know how to tell you how to do it in any other program.


No worries, I was just looking for other tutorials that might help. Thanks for the assistance, I played yesterday with making brushes to familiarize myself more.

- E

----------


## Tiana

I whipped up some quick generic cyberpunk company logos to put on my monthly challenge map, please feel free to steal them if you need to quickly insert a logo style element into a modern, cyberpunk, or sci-fi map.



Also I recently saw a comment from someone complaining there weren't enough magic summoning kind of circles so I made this one.

----------


## Tiana

I've been making a lot of space asset packs which you can buy. But of course it's important to me to release FREE THINGS TOO!

So in line with space, here's some techy looking floor panel loops that you can use to make your own science-fiction themed battlemaps in places far far away. 23 assorted looping texture fills that I've made. The usual terms apply: credit is nice, I appreciate it if you want to give it, but it is not obligatory. Use these textures to make commercial art if you want, that's cool. Buy my paid map asset packs if you want, that's also neat. But these ones are free.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Those are very cool Tiana!!  There are a lot of people who will be happy to see some new SciFi floors!

----------


## Tiana

I cut out a few fall leaves I photographed in my yard.



I got a bunch more but I haven't processed them yet.

Thanks, Bogie, I hope that's true!

----------


## Kier

Very Nice leaves. Great job cutting them out. Very neat.

----------


## Tiana

> Very Nice leaves. Great job cutting them out. Very neat.


Thanks. Wait til you see the one with the holes in it. (cries)

I know 'just leaves' isn't what people need so once they're all cut out THEN I'm going to turn them into a brush tube and make piles of leaves and scattered leaves.

----------


## Kier

> Thanks. Wait til you see the one with the holes in it. (cries)
> 
> I know 'just leaves' isn't what people need so once they're all cut out THEN I'm going to turn them into a brush tube and make piles of leaves and scattered leaves.


sounds great.

----------


## Tiana

It's coming along. Here's one of the holey leaves and a test run of some of the brushes I've made for Clip Studio Paint.



And a couple of trees made with one of the leaves and Can Tree.

----------


## Tiana

Just a few more of the fall trees.

----------


## Tiana

Update on the LEAFENING kit. I have more preview pieces for this set in my Drive now, including a sample 6 Clip Studio Paint brushes made with the leaves and a zip folder with several orange single leaves and a few other demo items. https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...SA?usp=sharing So feel free to nab those for your enjoyment, those are all under my usual license! Might be a little overlap with what's in this thread but there's some guaranteed new items too.

The full pack of over 300 items with commercial license can be obtained in two places.

My Artstation shop (PNG pack and CSP pack)
https://www.artstation.com/feedthemultiverse/store

And my Cartography Assets shop. https://cartographyassets.com/assets...es-image-pack/

This is just pack 1, pack 2 will come along sometime later in the year / early next year... I did the cutouts already but once I started turning them into useful battlemap elements the pack just exploded in size. Since Roll20 puts a limit at 500 items and Cartography Assets puts a limit at 64mb per zip folder uploaded, I had to stop it somewhere, lmao.

The 50 Clip Studio Paint brushes are great. I love them. I know it's not the most common program around here but if anyone else uses CSP, well, I'm slowly starting to get my collection of things I made organized into purchasable packs.

----------


## Tiana

Please enjoy this free decorative item drawn by me for my new Twitter hashtag event, #freethingtuesday. If you make free assets maybe it'll catch on if you share free things with it too!

----------


## Bogie

Very cool!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Tiana

Here's a few seamless nebula tiles I made. They're pretty small and alas, will always be that way because I accidentally exported them that size, and they are random numbers among tens of thousands of seeds, so I'm giving them away here for free. They are totally seamless and you can fill as much space as you want with them, at least.

----------


## Tiana

A decorative element I drew for one of my challenge maps and didn't use. Many potential uses... token frame, info box, frame for a square map with a smaller central region... the possibilities are endless.

----------


## Bogie

Very Nice!

----------


## Tiana

Thank you.

Here's a crystal glass wicker table in a hexagonal shape. Experimenting with Blender. I figured this would make a nice addition to a wizard's lair.

----------


## Tiana

Want a chance to win a free map-making program and my paid asset packs? I have a Twitter contest here, open until 18:00CST April 9, 2022!

https://twitter.com/FeedMultiverse/s...43256020791301

----------


## Tiana

A kneeling statue with or without a bowl with or without fire in the bowl!

----------


## Bogie

Cool Stuff!!

----------


## Tiana

Thanks!

I found some rugs I made a while back.



You can also get the DungeonDraft pack for free on my KoFi (it won't attach on this site) https://ko-fi.com/s/86ffbba167

----------

